# Different EMD F unit types in consist



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Quick question, guys...

Was it common (or indeed possible) for different F unit types to run in consist?
I have an FT AB and F7 AB and I'm just wondering is it prototypical to run them together.
I know I can always invoke the golden rule; It's My Railroad and I'll Run What I Like, but I like to take a stab at prototypicality when it suits me....


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Most F units could be run in consist together. FT B units had to run with an FT A unit, and occassionaly RRs bought F AB units drawbarred together vs couplers. But for the most part anything goes........I know the Milwaukee Road frequently ran FTA/FTB/F7A sets.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

MRLdave said:


> Most F units could be run in consist together. FT B units had to run with an FT A unit, and occassionaly RRs bought F AB units drawbarred together vs couplers. But for the most part anything goes........I know the Milwaukee Road frequently ran FTA/FTB/F7A sets.


Thanks for the info, MRLdave.
You're probably thinking why dos'nt he just run 2 trains instead of one! But my problem is the F7 A+B are dummies.

I guess I won't have to use "artistic licence" after all!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

irishthump said:


> But my problem is the F7 A+B are dummies.


Are you saying that the B unit is the dummy? Or is the consist an A-B-A setup with one of the A units plus the B unit are dummies? You can always buy powered units to swap out for the dummy units. I'd rather have both (or all 3) units powered, especially if you have a greater than 2% grade and a long train.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

golfermd said:


> Are you saying that the B unit is the dummy? Or is the consist an A-B-A setup with one of the A units plus the B unit are dummies? You can always buy powered units to swap out for the dummy units. I'd rather have both (or all 3) units powered, especially if you have a greater than 2% grade and a long train.


Yes. The F7 A and B are both Athearn dummy units that I picked up cheap at a fair.
The FT A and B are both powered Bachmanns.

My layout has no grades (yet!) so I would happily run the F7's unpowered as part of an ABBA consist with the FTs. I'm constantly on the lookout for Athearn powered units on Ebay to convert the F7's but nothing has come my way yet....


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

One thought is that you might be able to buy powered Bachman frames out on the bay then just take the frames off the dummy frames and put them on the powered frames. But, I don't have any Bachman locos so I don't know if the shell is different for a powered versus an unpowered. For Athearn they are the same.

Dan


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

golfermd said:


> One thought is that you might be able to buy powered Bachman frames out on the bay then just take the frames off the dummy frames and put them on the powered frames. But, I don't have any Bachman locos so I don't know if the shell is different for a powered versus an unpowered. For Athearn they are the same.
> 
> Dan


Well as luck would have it I just picked up an Athearn F7 AB set from Ebay! But thanks for all the help anyway, guys....


----------

